# mixcraft help



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

in mixcraft (audio editing program) i have put together a graveyard sound track and i am wondering whether there is a program so i can turn it from .mxc to .wav or .mp3 ??


----------



## gps (Jun 27, 2006)

I would download "Audacity" for free and do everything within it. It is a great audio tool to work in.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

IMO Mixcraft is a MUCH superior tool for editing and creating audio. It can handle MP3s natively.

In Mixcraft - under File - select Mix Down to.... and choose MP3. An MXC is just the project file you are saving (and you should if you want to change it around later).

Audacity is a limited program that can only handle single tracks and will not perform the time-slicing you are looking for in Mixcraft. Stay with mixcraft and you'll be fine.


----------

